# Bought an eBook reader (Sony Reader Daily Edition) - Google's ebook service



## Semper Fidelis (May 5, 2010)

Well, it's my birthday soon and I've consolidated some birthday $ and some of my own money to finally buy an eBook reader:

PRS-900BC | Reader Daily Edition

It uses the E-ink technology of the Kindle and is in between the Kindle 2 and Kindle DX in size. It comes with a portfolio and travel case standard. It has free access to 3G but no wireless (which is fine with me).

The things I like about it:
1. e-Ink - great battery life
2. Cost - $349
3. Open formats - ePub and PDF
4. Ability to rotate
5. Touchscreen
6. Stylus with ability to take notes next to books.

It's not necessarily the Holy Grail of ebook readers but is has what I've been looking for. What's been holding me back from the Kindle is that I don't read that many new books but primarily want a way to access older works and theological works that wouldn't get published by Amazon.

This is perfect timing as Google just announced is eBook service which will make its massive collection of works accessible on my device when it goes live: Google to Launch Digital Books by Early Summer - WSJ.com

Here are some other eBooks you might want to consider if you're in the market:

Introducing the new IREX Digital Reader | IREX USA

QUE proReader - the eBook Reader for Professionals by Plastic Logic


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 5, 2010)

Just got a Sony Reader Pocket; no 3g or touch screen but it makes my traveling much lighter.  I'm liking it more each day and can't wait for Google to launch their digital books!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 5, 2010)

Oh, and you might check out this thread from last night. Some interesting links there to Reformed materials.

Looking for Reformed Literature


----------



## Wayne (May 5, 2010)

And I've got about 250 articles, mostly in pdf format, for you to download:
PCA Historical Center: Research Library--Author-Title Index for on-site Articles

[problems loading this page are due to the server--since "migrating to a new platform" earlier this year, there have been frequent problems like this. My apologies. I am looking into moving the site to another server, when funds permit]

That should keep you busy for a while!

Congrats on the reader. Sounds like a good choice from what's currently available.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 5, 2010)

Wayne,

The link doesn't work.


----------



## Wayne (May 5, 2010)

Working for me just now. Try it again.


----------



## EricP (May 6, 2010)

I know we all tend to get used to what we've got, but I've been using an older Kindle and just transferring over my Google books with secondary software (as a later in life Mac convert, I use calibre). Pagination might not be perfect with some PDF's, but it works well enough to read!


----------



## jayce475 (May 6, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Well, it's my birthday soon and I've consolidated some birthday $ and some of my own money to finally buy an eBook reader:
> 
> PRS-900BC | Reader Daily Edition
> 
> ...


 
I'm actually looking at getting the international version of the Kindle. Is there any reason why you chose the Sony one over the Kindle? The Kindle seems awfully cheap (by e-reader standards), standing at 259USD.


----------



## ac7k (May 6, 2010)

I have the Kindle 2 International... Love it...  It will do PDF's now... $259 free shipping... I use it all the time... Plus I am able with the Kindle for PC software, also read my books on my various PC's and it sync's up to the last page I read... pretty slick.


----------



## jayce475 (May 7, 2010)

Just read that there would be a really cheap e-reader called Kobo e-reader coming out soon that I can buy in Borders stores in Australia (and in America). It's apparently going for just 150USD.


----------

